

GNU Emacs Video Editing - rlm
http://1010.co.uk/gneve.html

======
rayvega
Simply amazing. Do similar plugins for any of the more modern, popular IDEs
currently exist that can do this? Just curious but I highly doubt it.

Not to make generalizations, but it does demonstrate the difference between
the user base of Emacs versus the users for most other popular IDEs in that
they have both the determination and the skills to make this possible.

~~~
henning
well, the eclipse and netbeans platforms have been used to create all kinds of
applications that have nothing to do with software development.

~~~
rayvega
examples?

~~~
litewulf
Does Azureus count? It uses SWT...

------
kaens
And this is why I use emacs. The fact that it is even _possible_ to write a
video editor that runs in it means that I will be able to edit files as I
please, as efficiently as I please.

------
Hexstream
I find it painful to be smart enough to come up with ideas like this
independently but not enough smart/knowledgeable to implement it without being
preempted by a few or several years by another project.

Will I ever reach a level of proficiency where I'm content with my skillset,
and would that even be desirable?

~~~
utx00
did you look at the source? it's like 200 lines. basically key shortcuts to
mplayer operations. you could have done it in a couple of days (less if you
know elisp). but my point is that everything starts small. so just start ;)

incidentally for truly impressive emacs packages check out: gnus, erc, slime,
org-mode, tramp, magit, ido, paredit, nxhtml, yasnippet.

~~~
rayvega
Agreed. I'd probably reverse Hexstream's comment in that I find it much harder
to think up good ideas than actually implementing them.

It just never would have occurred to me to use Emacs as a video editor (my
brain has been conditioned to think of it strictly as a _text_ editor). If
that idea had popped in my head then implementing it, relatively speaking,
would probably have been _less_ of a challenge than coming up with the actual
idea in the first place which requires overcoming my preconceived notions.

In this instance, the idea is far more impressive than the actual code. This
demonstrates innovation beyond technical prowess because it added a new way of
doing something to a familiar software tool that most people would never have
thought of.

------
sgharms
I daresay this may be one of the big e _/vi_ war points.

“Great application for emacs! Emacs rules!”

Vim user: Why the hell would you want to use an /editor/ to edit video? Use
iMovie or something. If you want to edit TEXT then lets talk emacs v. vi.

~~~
jamongkad
Oh I agree with you. Use the best tool for the job I say. But man I'm blown
away by the OP's example.

------
silentbicycle
The real question is, _is it any good as a video editor_? (I don't do video
editing, so I'm not qualified to compare it to professional video tools. My
fiance does, but doesn't use Emacs.)

All of this "an x, written in (drumroll) [Emacs|Haskell||etc]" should probably
be judged on its own merits as a useful program, you know?

(Don't get me wrong - I think putting stuff like rcirc in Emacs makes a lot of
sense.)

------
raamdev
A bit excessive IMO, but very, very cool.

------
godDLL
This is so awesome. I want one for VIM.

